# Big black mama?!



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

First picture is self-explanatory how the title of the thread received its name.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

No comments?


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Awww...I got a sneak peak yesterday, then went off to work. They look adorable together. Do they hang out together? What does your silver one think about all of the new additions? Mika looks like she is very comfy and Cash looks like he enjoys having a big sister.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL. They do make quite a striking pair.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Actually Mika don't know what to think of the little poos, I think she gets annoyed with them sometimes boing-ing around her, lol!

Currently in the process of growing Scooter's coat out, he hates
cameras or I would have more pics of him.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm sure it won't take long for Mika to get adjusted and trust her new little friends. I'm looking forward to watching you groom them. I'll need all the advice I can get. LOL!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

so cute, looks like momma and kids!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

They do look cute together.
Did Mika ever have puppies?
Is she spayed?


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Awww, I love the pic of the two of them together.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

MM,can you tell me if Mika has been fixed?


----------

